# Reblueing A SKS



## Saltwater Assassin (Aug 18, 2004)

I have an SKS that i'm converting into a hog gun but before I put it together i want to reblue the entire rifle , does anyone here know of someone locally that can do a good job of refinishing all of the metal on my rifle . I live in the Humble area so anyone in the local area would be great.......Thanks


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Salt,

Might consider a gun Wrap, check Cabela's, around $13.00


----------



## Saltwater Assassin (Aug 18, 2004)

I actually have a mossy oak stock that i'm gonna put on the gun I just want to have all of the metal redone in a matte finish....But hey thanks for the info


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Duracoat is way better option for what you want. Brownells also has something called alumahyde or close to that word that is a spray on can type and works great. Some people actually use krylon spray paint from your local hardware store easy to touch up and remove. They use it on $1000 or more rifles. The alumahyde is a great protectant if that is what you're looking for and they have matte black


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I am kind of wondering why you want to reblue a hog hunting sks. Hog hunting guns are supposed to kind of be beaters, unless you are sniper hog hunting and in that case sks certainly ain't the gun of choice. I am not doggin your sks (I like them also), but I'm just saying.

Anyway now on to answering your question.
I normally use a coating business called Artistic Plating in Houston. I don't really get things reblued...my guns parts that need refinishing, I get black oxided.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Honestly, I'd get a can of Krylon Fusion or high-heat BBQ pit paint in a rattle can and spray that SKS. I painted an old 870 that was hopped doen for a truck/HD gun and the rattle can paint held up pretty good.

Just sayin'


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thats my question why reblue a gun that wan never blued ? It may have been "parkerized" or something similiar. Well I guess it depends on where it comes from.

Charlie


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Call your local Gunsmith.....but to Blue the barrel on a SKS......there will be a lot of prep work and may not be worth your $$$......What Charlie said......the barrel on a SKS was never blued to begin with......Or at least the three version I am famialiar with......


----------



## Saltwater Assassin (Aug 18, 2004)

I really don't know what kind of finish this SKS has on it but the only reason I want to have it touched up is because I removed the front sight base and it left a bare spot on the barrel were the base was. All I really need to refinish is the front half of the barrel cause the rest of the gun is in great shape......I'll post some pics when it's done if I can ever get the darn thing refinished....Thanks


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

What exactly are you doing to your SKS.......FYI....make sure you dont make alterations that would alter your C&R status or violate 922(r) regulations

here is a good site for questions about your SKS....but no answers to your refinishing questions

http://victorinc.com/SKS-FAQ.html


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Heck something small like that just get you some cold blue and rub it on. Done that many times

Charlie


----------



## Saltwater Assassin (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Troutslayer just wanted to say that I have changed out at least 90% of this SKS to all US Stamped Parts and am in full compliance with 922 Regs . I just need to find someone to refinish this thing and not have to pay an arm and a leg to have it done . Thanks for the info....


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*ft sight*

how does it come off


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

there are pins that hold the front sight on.......and a good replacement is

http://www.williamsgunsight.com/

I do not own them but have heard nothing but good things from/about them

The fire sight is a drop in replacement on most SKS carbines

Williams describes the firesight 
*Prepare yourself for the fiber-optic light gathering sensation that not only allows for higher visibility, but also presents a faster sight and target picture. It's the day time sight that's lightweight, and yet very durable. It's the sight that brightens in low light situations. Made from aircraft strength aluminum (front beads are made of steel) not plastic.*​


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I second the duracoat. If you have an airbrush or touchup gun you can do it your self.


----------



## Saltwater Assassin (Aug 18, 2004)

Back to the SKS , I have already threaded the barrel and would like to have it refinished is there anybody here that I could pay to do this for me or can someone recommend anybody........Thanks


----------

